# Form 80 - how to remove password protection



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi friends,

I was trying to merge the signed scanned copy of Form 80's page 17 with the rest of the filled up pdf. Unfortunately, it is password protected and secure so I cannot merge the signed and scanned page 17. 

Is there any way to do that other than using online tools as I don't want to upload my Form 80 filled up with my personal details? Someone somewhere mentioned CutePDF Writer could do the trick but I tried that and it does not work.

Any other ideas would be much appreciated as I wanted to avoid the last route of printing and scanning all 18 x 2 = 36 pages (2 Form 80s for me and my wife)?

Thanks for your help in advance!

thanks,
Guru


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I was trying to merge the signed scanned copy of Form 80's page 17 with the rest of the filled up pdf. Unfortunately, it is password protected and secure so I cannot merge the signed and scanned page 17.
> 
> ...


Using *PDFill* tool you can remove password protection and save it as a new file. I have used it while uploading documents and it is very useful

Download it from here - https://www.pdfill.com/


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I was trying to merge the signed scanned copy of Form 80's page 17 with the rest of the filled up pdf. Unfortunately, it is password protected and secure so I cannot merge the signed and scanned page 17.
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8057242-post923.html


Dont print all the 18 pages of form 80. Use the above mentioned method instead. Ping me if you get stuck/confused somewhere.

Cheers


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Sudeepdai and JK684,

I'll try out pdfill and get back if it works or not. Thank you for the prompt reply. As always the folks on this forum rock!

thanks,
Guru


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

For the benefit of others - the above technique did work for me. Once again thank you for a bunch of helpful folks out there. You are truly amazing.

thanks,
Guru


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

gurudev said:


> For the benefit of others - the above technique did work for me. Once again thank you for a bunch of helpful folks out there. You are truly amazing.
> 
> thanks,
> Guru


Hi friends, 
I have lodged 190 visa appln on 12 aug. in my immi account i couldnt see form 80 requirement. May i know where to obtain this from DIBP Website? In my immi account i could see only 1221 request for my spouse (recommended document). How do you all got this?
Please suggest.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*Departmental forms*


----------



## gemini10 (Sep 2, 2014)

After converting to pdf it shows watermark of pdffill in form 80(pdf). How to remove that watermark?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

gurudev said:


> Any other ideas would be much appreciated as I wanted to avoid the last route of printing and scanning all 18 x 2 = 36 pages (2 Form 80s for me and my wife)?


I don't understand. What's wrong with printing, signing and scanning? That's what I did. I filled up the whole form on the computer, printed it, signed it, scanned it, reduced filesize to bring it within 5MB and uploaded it to Immi account.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I don't understand. What's wrong with printing, signing and scanning? That's what I did. I filled up the whole form on the computer, printed it, signed it, scanned it, reduced filesize to bring it within 5MB and uploaded it to Immi account.


I did the same, it was very easy and straightforward to do.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> I don't understand. What's wrong with printing, signing and scanning? That's what I did. I filled up the whole form on the computer, printed it, signed it, scanned it, reduced filesize to bring it within 5MB and uploaded it to Immi account.


Nothing wrong. Just that it is more time consuming.  do whatever makes one comfortable.


----------

